# Excessive flatulence and GERD?



## Saint

I have Acid-reflux Disease and I excessively fart. Very excessively. Does anyone have the same problem? Do you think there is a connection?


----------



## overitnow

I am absolutely sure there is a relationship between these, and our bowel problems as well. I have had gas problems--especially after eating--since I was a teenager. Indigestion in my 20s and beyond. Gastritis, gall bladder attack, chronic D, and finally GERD in my 40s. (Too much meat and fried foods, cigarettes, coffee and beer all contributed to this.) By that time my wife used to tell me that our bedroom smelled like a sewer in the mornings. Since supplementing, first the reflux and indigestion stopped, then the D, and finally my gas frequency and pungency dropped to what it was back in my 20s. Since all of the improvements have come from one treatment, I am convinced that these are all parts of the same condition.Mark


----------



## Saint

FLavonoid ? is that the supplement you're talking about? Is it a prescription drug?


----------



## overitnow

Flavonoids are extracts from fruits and vegetables, mostly from the seeds and skin. The one I use combines red grape seed and skin, bilberry, gingko biloba, and quercetin, along with some factors that quadruple absorption. It was designed to stop cholesterol oxidation and strengthen the circulatory system, the reasons why I began taking it, and is a non-prescription anti-oxident.Mark


----------



## Saint

HEy could you please tell me the brand name and the location I can purchase it? So you said it stopped your Reflux and farting?


----------



## overitnow

It stopped my reflux and eventually my D. I believe these repairs led to a decrease in both the quantity and smell of my gas; but I definitely don't fart as much and, where once I stunk out the bar in a club where I worked, I am now just smelly. It is called Provex CV and is made by a customer marketed company that holds patents on the absorbency factors. If you want to try it I can have a bottle sent to you on my account. I mentioned the active ingredients so that you can try to create something similar if those kinds of companies make you crazy, or anything. I will send you a PM so that you can get in touch, if you choose.Mark


----------

